# Pete Rose



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2013)

saw his new reality show on tlc and actually kinda liked it. called hits & mrs if anyone is interested. his fiance is a former playboy model. way to go pete. i hope you get in.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 15, 2013)

pete will get in after he dies IMO
he lives off that banned shit


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks i'm going to check it out.....petes the man!


----------



## jjfw (Jan 15, 2013)

Never forget, Pete Rose rounding third base, destroying Ray Fosse, winning the all star game back in the 70's. Sad, Ray was never the same after that, good young catcher. I bet, if or when Pete gets in, Cooperstown will have the biggest crowd ever at the induction, bet on it!


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 15, 2013)

i love pete rose

reality tv makes me lose faith in america though...........


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2013)

i love pete, he must get in


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 15, 2013)

Petey Hustle absolutely belongs in the HOF, I loved to watch his passion shine through when he played BB.


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 15, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Petey Hustle absolutely belongs in the HOF, I loved to watch his passion shine through when he played BB.


its charley hustel......


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2013)

lol he wears a shirt in one episode that is a picture of him running the bases and it says "Everyday I'n Hustlin'"...i need that shirt


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## toejoe (Jan 15, 2013)

who pete rose? him play on chinese team?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 15, 2013)

i love this place 

*

01-15-2013, 10:30 PM
toejoe
Able To Roll A Joint

This message is hidden because toejoe is on your ignore list.

View PostRemove user from ignore list​

*


----------



## jjfw (Jan 15, 2013)

toejoe said:


> who pete rose? him play on chinese team?


Chinese team?


----------



## Total Head (Jan 16, 2013)

a lifetime ban is bullshit. it should be maybe a 25 year ban tops. there are things that future people are going to look back on and see differently than people in the present. if 25 years go by and voters are willing to vote him in on his legendary performance, then that should be enough. if in fact the banned player is just sooo heinous, then he won't get voted in. it really should be that simple. selig is a twat. let's cut the shit already.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

me google,him great hitter,play hard to, me like. Not good what they do to him




, he belong with bests, in hof. me read, he play big red machine, they one great team in 70's. wow,saw picture of pete rose girlfriend, she hot, real hot




. me like oreintal woman, she very pretty, think petey need viagra




keep up with her,woo.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

Deserves to be in the Hall of Fame for sure! 
IMO, there are too many schleps in there that don't belong.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2013)

did you guys watch it tonight?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm kinda torn on him. I think he belongs in the hall, but he should not have been betting like that... It's an addiction though, and its hard to prove whether he bet on or against his teams. I don't think he bet against his teams, but he shouldn't have been doing it. Even if you bet for the team it could effect the decisions he made during the game because he worried about his bet. IDK. I also think his hits record is a bit inflated because he was a player/manager, ad could stick himself in the game whenever he felt like it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 24, 2013)

maybe he could put himself in but he got the hit, he's a hall of famer in my book


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah he belongs in the hall for sure. Honestly though. He might be more of a legend for a longer time not being allowed in. I know he probably wants in real badly, but there were guys with a lot better peaks that people don't talk as much about. Look at Ted Williams stats, and he had to go to war for a few years. He had an OBP of like .500+ at one season. Unreal.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2013)

My dad loves the shit out of him for being a hustler. I know when I played I ran out every ball whether I thought I would be out or not, not just ran, but sprinted. I normally was out, but every once in a while somebody fucked up and I was safe or got to advance further than I should have. I remember playing right field and sprinting to backup the 1st baseman every damn time. I sometimes got the ball and got to make a play because kids suck at throwing. I respect playing hard. I would get mad at the other kids for being all about themselves when I played. Throwing fucking temper tantrums when they struck out, or whatever. If everyone played like pete running hard they might increase their batting average .15 seriously. You could make someone a .260 player a .275 player if they sprinted every time. I'm a huge Yankee Fan and it drives me nuts that guys like Cano can't fucking sprint down to first at least.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 24, 2013)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My dad loves the shit out of him for being a hustler. I know when I played I ran out every ball whether I thought I would be out or not, not just ran, but sprinted. I normally was out, but every once in a while somebody fucked up and I was safe or got to advance further than I should have. I remember playing right field and sprinting to backup the 1st baseman every damn time. I sometimes got the ball and got to make a play because kids suck at throwing. I respect playing hard. I would get mad at the other kids for being all about themselves when I played. Throwing fucking temper tantrums when they struck out, or whatever. If everyone played like pete running hard they might increase their batting average .15 seriously. You could make someone a .260 player a .275 player if they sprinted every time. I'm a huge Yankee Fan and it drives me nuts that guys like Cano can't fucking sprint down to first at least.



the lack of hustle drives me nuts. the golden age is long gone. multimillion dollar contracts basically guarantee that people follow the money. hardly anyone plays for the love of the game any more and it shows.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 25, 2013)

Total Head said:


> the lack of hustle drives me nuts. the golden age is long gone. multimillion dollar contracts basically guarantee that people follow the money. hardly anyone plays for the love of the game any more and it shows.


Nothing pisses me off more than watching a guy making, oh I don't know, $100,000 for that game jogging down to first thinking he's out and then they see the fielder bobble the ball and THEN they decide to run. If they ran in the first place they would have made it. The funny thing is a fielder is going to bobble the ball probably one in (idk pull a number out my ass) one in 80 plat appearances, so they could probably get on base 10 more times in a year if they just fucking RAN.

I mean shit, a lot of these guys are set for life with mediocre stats. I can't believe BJ Upton just signed for 75 million. Now that he is guaranteed his money I hope to god works hard with his brother.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2013)

horned i like you despite being a yankees fan
BJ was too expensive for us to keep, i think we got all there is out of him


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 25, 2013)

Pete should have gotten in this year, the lifelong ban is BS. Although so is the writers electing HOF members. I think the HOF players should have the only votes. They didn't vote anyone in this year which is really sad. Cooperstown relies on that weekend for their survival. I would best some of those shops make over 20% of their yearly income that weekend.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Pete should have gotten in this year, the lifelong ban is BS. Although so is the writers electing HOF members. I think the HOF players should have the only votes. They didn't vote anyone in this year which is really sad. Cooperstown relies on that weekend for their survival. I would best some of those shops make over 20% of their yearly income that weekend.


they didn't vote anyone in this year?!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 25, 2013)

569 total ballots (427 votes needed for election) · 2012 · 2014 · Glossary · SHARE · Embed · CSV · PRE · LINK · ?



Batting StatsPitching Stats RkYoBVotes%voteHOFmHOFsYrsWARWAR7JAWSJ_pos_GABRHHRRBISBBBBAOBPSLGOPSOPS+WLERAERA+WHIPGGSSVIPHHRBBSOPos Summary1Craig Biggio1st38868.2%169572062.140.651.354.42850108761844306029111754141160.281.363.433.796112*4*287/D92Jack Morris14th38567.7%122391839.330.835.157.95681400000.000.000.000.000-1002541863.901051.29654952703824.0356738913902478*1/D3Jeff Bagwell3rd33959.6%150591576.746.761.751.5215077971517231444915292021401.297.408.540.948149*3/D94Mike Piazza1st32957.8%207621656.140.748.440.71912691110482127427133517759.308.377.545.922143*2D35Tim Raines6th29752.2%90472366.241.153.750.725028872157126051709808081330.294.385.425.810123*78D4/96Lee Smith11th27247.8%135131827.619.723.732.3102364231203.047.090.094.183-5071923.031321.256102264781289.11133894861251*17Curt Schilling1st22138.8%171462076.146.761.457.957177339117029125.151.178.171.348-92161463.461271.137569436223261.029983477113116*18Roger Clemens1st21437.6%3327324133.964.099.057.9709179531012013.173.236.207.443173541843.121431.17370970704916.2418536315804672*19Barry Bonds1st20636.2%3407622158.171.1114.650.7298698472227293576219965142558.298.444.6071.051182*78D/910Edgar Martinez4th20435.9%132501864.441.853.153.420557213121922473091261491283.312.418.515.933147*D*5/311Alan Trammell12th19133.6%118402067.143.355.252.122938288123123651851003236850.285.352.415.767110*6D5/47812Larry Walker3rd12321.6%148581769.743.156.455.419886907135521603831311230913.313.400.565.965141*9387/D4513Fred McGriff4th11820.7%100481948.233.240.751.524608757134924904931550721305.284.377.509.886134*3D14X-Dale Murphy15th10618.6%116341842.639.040.854.821807960119721113981266161986.265.346.469.815121*8*937215Mark McGwire7th9616.9%170421658.740.149.451.518746187116716265831414121317.263.394.588.982163*3D/5916Don Mattingly13th7513.2%134341439.834.437.151.51785700310072153222109914588.307.358.471.830127*3D97/54817Sammy Sosa1st7112.5%202521854.842.248.555.423548813147524086091667234929.273.344.534.878128*98D/718Rafael Palmeiro3rd508.8%178572066.136.651.351.5283110472166330205691835971353.288.371.515.885132*3*D7/9819X-Bernie Williams2nd193.3%134481645.935.740.854.8207678691366233628712571471069.297.381.477.858125*8D9/720X-Kenny Lofton1st183.2%91421764.942.053.554.82103812015282428130781622945.299.372.423.794107*87/D921X-Sandy Alomar1st162.8%48242011.611.811.740.713774530520123611258825212.273.309.406.71686*2/D322X-Julio Franco1st61.1%58422339.729.134.454.425278677128525861731194281917.298.365.417.782111*6*4*3*D/57923X-David Wells1st50.9%88402149.229.039.157.96601788230503.129.148.140.289-222391574.131081.266660489133439.036354077192201*124X-Steve Finley1st40.7%72361940.430.435.454.825839397144325483041167320844.271.332.442.775104000.001.0001001.00010*897/D125X-Shawn Green1st20.4%62331531.429.530.455.419517082112920033281070162744.283.355.494.850120*9387D26X-Aaron Sele1st10.2%21151517.517.617.557.940458590103.155.197.190.38611481124.611001.49140435202153.024132257981407*127X-Roberto Hernandez1st00.0%9371717.216.716.932.310102010000.500.500.5001.00016667713.451311.367101033261071.1100296462945*128X-Ryan Klesko1st00.0%24261624.620.422.551.517365611874156427898791817.279.370.500.870128*7*39/D29X-Todd Walker1st00.0%1022128.38.98.654.412884554647131610754566421.289.348.435.78398*453D/7630X-Rondell White1st00.0%6171525.519.922.754.814745357756151919876894360.284.336.462.799108*7*8D31X-Jose Mesa1st00.0%1131199.612.110.832.310232100001.000.333.000.333-3801094.361001.4721022953211548.216291516511038*132X-Woody Williams1st00.0%17141528.120.224.257.944354052105443117.194.222.267.489291321164.191031.32142433002216.122173097111480*133X-Mike Stanton1st00.0%6671913.314.313.832.3117824380301.333.360.375.7359668633.921121.35211781841114.0108693420895*134X-Jeff Cirillo1st00.0%37231432.028.730.353.416175396800159811272763563.296.366.430.796102000.002.0001001.00021*534D/67135X-Jeff Conine1st00.0%22231716.215.215.750.7202469578701982214107154671.285.347.443.789107*3*79D536X-Reggie Sanders1st00.0%18271736.725.230.955.41777624110371666305983304674.267.343.487.830115*9*78/D37X-Royce Clayton1st00.0%24231716.415.515.952.1210873799351904110723231565.258.312.367.67978 


Nope no one elected to the Baseball Hall of Fame this year, Sad!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2013)

remove mcgwire, sosa, clemens, bonds etc if rose ain't on there


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> Pete should have gotten in this year, the lifelong ban is BS. Although so is the writers electing HOF members. I think the HOF players should have the only votes. They didn't vote anyone in this year which is really sad. Cooperstown relies on that weekend for their survival. I would best some of those shops make over 20% of their yearly income that weekend.


MLB turned a blind eye to steroids, and now they have a real big damn mess on their hands. I think they will end up letting in all these guys. I'm not sure how people can cherry pick who was on roids, and who wasn't. A lot of people think that Piazza was, and Bagwell but how can you just guess that? I honestly think most players back then probably were. I wouldn't be surprised by any name at this point, except maybe like Thome, and Thomas. They just had the size to sustain their power, but idk... It's funny how blind people are to the fact that pretty much everyone in the NFL is doing roids, and HGH. I'm sure they juice their brains out in the offseason, and then rock HGH all season long. It helps you heal faster from injury. I would bet a million bucks ray Lewis just took a shit load of HGH after separating his tricep from his bone. All speculation, but MLB is a lot more scrict right now than the NFL. Next season MLB starts IN SEASON HGH testing. Expect guys to be getting hurt left and right...


----------



## longman (Jan 29, 2013)

I know it's unfair and arbitrary but I'm glad the roiders aren't getting in. Granted somebody you never suspected may be using (Raffy Palmero anybody?) but I'm still glad Sosa, McGwire, Bonds, et al are left out. Good job BBWAA.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's something... they all are in the Museum upstairs from the Hall... What is a bronze bust downstairs, I doubt Pete cares about the Hall. He has so much stuff upstairs, and really that's where the best part of the hall is, I spent 10 hours + looking upstairs at all the cool sheiot from years gone by... I spent 10 minutes downstairs in the "Hall"...
...
I now beleive that pro sports, all sports, if you are getting paid, do what ever it is, to you, for you to be better...and stay healthy... you're a pro, stay on top, be the best, anything is legal... It's your life...IDK if Lance cheated, or if Barry took roids, I assume he did... I didn't like Bond's tude, but he put on a show... I'm in it for the show me...


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2013)

pete cares about the hall


----------



## longman (Jan 31, 2013)

Pete does care. And he will get in - he's banned for life so he'll get in posthumously.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 31, 2013)

longman said:


> Pete does care. And he will get in - he's banned for life so he'll get in posthumously.


oh shit i don't think he would like that


----------



## longman (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sure it's not the outcome he's looking for but I'm willing to bet he gets voted in as soon as it happens.


----------

